# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  I'm out

## liberal_hack

I came here and it was initially a right win love fest 

now, it has become a small social circle with a couple of people who should do nothing more than post ditto marks because they parrot their idol

I tried. I engaged and if you read my posts, you will see that I focus in like a laser forcing people to do the same. In other words, be prepared to defend your belief and how it can be spun around on you.

But, sadly, the forum morphed into something else

I may come back occasionally and see if it's returned to actual political discussions. If so, I will re-engage.

I tried
I tried to make some of you see how easy it is to spin your claims and "facts" but you just didn't get it.

I honestly do wish you all well

thanks trinn
thanks calypso

I tried

----------


## Trinnity

You have been very engaging and you challenged me to sharpen my debate skills. Always polite, but annoying like a true liberal, I've enjoyed your threads and comments. You'll always be welcome here, sir.

----------


## Trinnity

You know, we always leaned center/right/libertarian, but liberals have always been welcomed and encouraged. Unfortunately people tend to gravitate toward forums to their liking (viewpoint) and it's hard to get the lefties to stay. I wish they would. All sides are welcome here.....

----------


## usfan

we didn't get too much debating in, hack.. my time here has been haphazard.  I don't think it is the forum's fault.. it is still in growing stages, but i think the criticism of a 'libertarian echo chamber' can be levied.  But just because they have the majority should not deter you from making your case & presenting your arguments.  Others will join you if your wit is sharp or your whine is shrill.   :Geez: 

good luck & enjoy life.. see you around!   :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Karl

> I came here and it was initially a right win love fest 
> 
> now, it has become a small social circle with a couple of people who should do nothing more than post ditto marks because they parrot their idol
> 
> I tried. I engaged and if you read my posts, you will see that I focus in like a laser forcing people to do the same. In other words, be prepared to defend your belief and how it can be spun around on you.
> 
> But, sadly, the forum morphed into something else
> 
> I may come back occasionally and see if it's returned to actual political discussions. If so, I will re-engage.
> ...


FUCK It I Quit Threads are Always the BEST

----------



----------


## Maximatic

I'm just not interested in the TV land world of R/D politics, at all. It's not that I hate you and hope you get hit by an ambulance or anything.

----------


## countryboy

> I came here and it was initially a right win love fest 
> 
> now, it has become a small social circle with a couple of people who should do nothing more than post ditto marks because they parrot their idol
> 
> I tried. I engaged and if you read my posts, you will see that I focus in like a laser forcing people to do the same. In other words, be prepared to defend your belief and how it can be spun around on you.
> 
> But, sadly, the forum morphed into something else
> 
> I may come back occasionally and see if it's returned to actual political discussions. If so, I will re-engage.
> ...


Your partisan hackery, and DNC talking points will not be missed by moi. But I wish you all the best.

----------


## Guest

I wanna know who the idol is.   :Wink:

----------


## OceanloverOH

Sorry to see you go, Hack.  I always enjoyed watching you debate....you are quite well-read and presented your opinions and beliefs very well.  I will miss you.

----------


## countryboy

> I wanna know who the idol is.


As if..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Karl

> Your partisan hackery, and DNC talking points will not be missed by moi. But I wish you all the best.


Actually this place needs more Liberals otherwise if it's just conservatives and libertarians it's just a giant circle jerk

----------



----------


## Trinnity

> Actually this place needs more Liberals otherwise if it's just conservatives and libertarians it's just a giant circle jerk


I've invited many. Help me out and YOU invite some.

----------



----------


## garyo

Sorry you couldn't have it your way, hope you find that perfect forum where everyone lines up to blow Obama, like most kids you are taking your ball and going home, enjoy your Idol.

----------

countryboy (03-16-2013),Fearandloathing (03-16-2013)

----------


## countryboy

> Actually this place needs more Liberals otherwise if it's just conservatives and libertarians it's just a giant circle jerk


I agree, but DNC talking points do not a debate make.

----------


## pollycy

> I came here and it was initially a right win love fest 
> 
> now, it has become a small social circle with a couple of people who should do nothing more than post ditto marks because they parrot their idol
> 
> I tried. I engaged and if you read my posts, you will see that I focus in like a laser forcing people to do the same. In other words, be prepared to defend your belief and how it can be spun around on you.
> 
> But, sadly, the forum morphed into something else
> 
> I may come back occasionally and see if it's returned to actual political discussions. If so, I will re-engage.
> ...


I would encourage you to stay, Hack.  Sure, we're polar-opposites in a number of ways, but don't feel like you've been uniquely targeted by a forum "right-wing conspiracy".  I'm the quintessential economic Arch-Conservative, but for the past few weeks I've been turned on by others who are supposedly of my own kind.  

I began to draw fire because I said I want illegal aliens stopped by any means possible AT the border, before they get in here and attach themselves to the Welfare State and start voting as entrenched liberal Democrats.  Then I began to get kicked in the face by what are supposedly right-_wingish_ people who called me a "liar", "stupid", and a "bitch", mostly because I criticized today's Republican leaders for their incredibly stupid alienation of Baby Boomers and American women -- by their advocacy of screwing people out of retirement benefits they have EARNED, on the one hand, and for senselessly tilting at the windmill of _Roe v Wade_, which only drives women voters away by the millions.  I have wanted Republicans to start *winning* elections again, but other "conservatives" evidently disagree....

So, even though you won't find an opponent more staunchly opposed to _Comrade Obama's_ regime and the whole destructive, socialist cabal than me, don't think for a minute that someone like me won't get ganged up on in every thread I post now.  Stay, and fight your good fight!  At this point, the only acceptable reason to decamp and leave is that you can no longer stand to see the way some people misuse the _apostrophe_... 

"_Stupidty and ignorance may not be the same thing, but they are often found to be closely related!_"  :BangHead:

----------

OceanloverOH (03-16-2013)

----------


## littlejohn

i havent been here long enough to see it. (the thing he was talking about)
 Please know I aint planning to play follow the leader.
All good so far, no issues, have learned some cool stuff.
staying.

----------

Fearandloathing (03-16-2013),garyo (03-16-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> I began to draw fire because I said I want illegal aliens stopped by any means possible AT the border, before they get in here and attach themselves to the Welfare State and start voting as entrenched liberal Democrats.


I've said it before, I'll say it again. MINE THE BORDER. Bury some of them deep for the tunnelers.

We can afford it. We've got plenty of money- look how Obama gives it away.
(stop the foreign aid NOW)

----------

OceanloverOH (03-16-2013),pollycy (03-16-2013)

----------


## Guest

> i havent been here long enough to see it. (the thing he was talking about)
>  Please know I aint planning to play follow the leader.
> All good so far, no issues, have learned some cool stuff.
> staying.


There is no "follow the leader".  He is implying there is someone here with a harem or something.  Who knows these things?

_XL, where are my grapes?  TRAT--the wine please...make it snappy!  @Network, I need some crickets pronto.  Getting hungry..._

----------



----------


## littlejohn

> I've invited many. Help me out and YOU invite some.


i know a few who  might like this place , assuming they are still speaking to me :-)
will give it a try.

----------


## Karl

> I've invited many. Help me out and YOU invite some.


I have a Liberal act when I troll

Look I tell ya what go to America's Political Chatroom type that into Google 

I am IP banned there and I've been threatened with legal action if I make sockpuppets through VPN

There are liberal there not just "talking points" but freedomist minded liberals

Go make an account over there and talk to people and on the side sway and invite some over here sell the site

----------

Trinnity (03-16-2013)

----------


## pollycy

> I've said it before, I'll say it again. MINE THE BORDER. Bury some of them deep for the tunnelers.
> 
> We can afford it. We've got plenty of money- look how Obama gives it away.
> (stop the foreign aid NOW)


Oooh, Trinnity!  Wash your mouth out!  The forum's "_Star Chamber_" may condemn you the same way it did me when I suggested that aerial drones would be the best way to interdict illegal alien invaders of this country.  So, ya think deadly force should be used on alien invaders?  Shame on you, Trinnity!  Indeed, some posters would probably like to re-convene the Nürnberg Trials and get you convicted for being a Nazi when you advocate something as rash as defending the United States borders!

----------


## Roadmaster

> I came here and it was initially a right win love fest 
> 
> now, it has become a small social circle with a couple of people who should do nothing more than post ditto marks because they parrot their idol
> 
> I tried. I engaged and if you read my posts, you will see that I focus in like a laser forcing people to do the same. In other words, be prepared to defend your belief and how it can be spun around on you.
> 
> But, sadly, the forum morphed into something else
> 
> I may come back occasionally and see if it's returned to actual political discussions. If so, I will re-engage.
> ...


Are you kidding? I would have thought  you had thicker skin than that and you are not even being abused here. Try being a con on a most liberal site. You should really stick around.

----------

Fearandloathing (03-16-2013)

----------


## Karl

With a title like I'm Out got me thinking this was a coming out of the closet thread

----------



----------


## Calypso Jones

libs are not hardy.   They have thin skin.  they can't stand the pushback.   They will take their little ball and go home.

----------


## Trinnity

> So, ya think deadly force should be used on alien invaders?  Shame on you, Trinnity!


We're all bitches sometimes. I'm a naughty girl with a killer inside me. Mine. The. Border.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> We're all bitches sometimes. I'm a naughty girl with a killer inside me. Mine. The. Border.


Your conscience would allow you to blow up little children and babies just because their parents tried to get them across the border?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Anyway, I'll handle our liberal problem, since unlike Hack I actually am one and know what they look like. In fact, I have a few in mind, though I'll have to brave the dark corners of PF to find them. 

The things I do for y'all.

----------

pollycy (03-16-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

why would parents put their children in jeopardy to break the law.   Besides there are no shooters at the border.  yet.    Do you think mexican parents would use their kids as human shields?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> why would parents put their children in jeopardy to break the law.


Because their kids are already in jeopardy in Mexico. Either way their kids are in danger, better to at least try to get them something better.

----------


## countryboy

> Anyway, I'll handle our liberal problem, since unlike Hack I actually am one and know what they look like. In fact, I have a few in mind, though I'll have to brave the dark corners of PF to find them. 
> 
> The things I do for y'all.


I would say you are more of an amalgam of various ideologies, with a good bit of classic liberalism, AS WELL AS,  a bit of modern liberalism.  :Wink:  

But there's no doubt about Hack's modern libness.  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## garyo

Poor old Hack didn't have libness, he had illness.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I would say you are more of an amalgam of various ideologies, with a good bit of classic liberalism, AS WELL AS,  a bit of modern liberalism.  
> 
> But there's no doubt about Hack's modern libness.


Yes, that's why he's here, to make you think all it takes to be a liberal is to parrot DNC talking points. But if you noticed, when have you actually had a debate on ideology with him?

----------

Fearandloathing (03-16-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> Your conscience would allow you to blow up little children and babies just because their parents tried to get them across the border?


A couple of KA-Booms and the word would get around and they'd stop coming. So no, my conscience wouldn't be bothering me.

----------


## Roadmaster

> We're all bitches sometimes. I'm a naughty girl with a killer inside me. Mine. The. Border.


True we can all be.

----------


## Fearandloathing

> Are you kidding? I would have thought  you had thicker skin than that and you are not even being abused here. Try being a con on a most liberal site. You should really stick around.


Thanks for pointing that out.   He wasn't exactly abused here, disagreed with a lot yes.

His second point, I suggest, has some merit.  We seem to be posting more and more celebrity and social news than we are mining veins of ideological ore.   I suspect it's a phase and we aren't exactly overwhelmed with hold-the-presses headline news.

I wonder too IF we might look like a bit of a clique to outsiders.  We're a close bunch, mostly, and as I've been surfing forums I've come across one or two that look like that, 50 - 60 people who really don't want a bigger site.

----------


## pollycy

> Anyway, I'll handle our liberal problem, since unlike Hack I actually am one and know what they look like. In fact, I have a few in mind, though I'll have to brave the dark corners of PF to find them. 
> 
> The things I do for y'all.


Thank you for this post and for finally "outing" yourself as a Liberal.  I have wondered for several weeks how in the world you could possibly be a Conservative, and now I realize, finally, that you are not.  That clears the air on such things as why you dislike Ronald Reagan so much, why you see no need to defend our country's borders, and, generally puts things in proper focus. Moreover, it clarifies why you criticized me for calling out Comrade Obama as being a Socialist, when Obamacare alone defines him as being one, if nothing else does....

Now we can be in bitter opposition on some things (as we have been), and occasional agreement on others (I voted in favor of legalization of marijuana in Colorado, for instance, like a Liberal).  It's interesting to see that you've changed your avatar to an image of one of the men I count as being among the very BEST of American Presidents -- Theodore Roosevelt.  You revere him, no doubt, for being a "progressive".  I revere him for taking a staunchly unequivocal "America First" viewpoint that always promoted American interests and defended its Constitution.  

Parenthetically, the best of your kind that I've discovered in years of grazing through these forums is a liberal named Iriemon, in politicalforum.com .  He's intelligent, fact-based, and, a formidably capable advocate for sensible liberal viewpoints -- and no pushover for any of us _murderous_ "neocons".  You may profit greatly by learning from him....

----------


## Fearandloathing

> Thank you for this post and for finally "outing" yourself as a Liberal.  I have wondered for several weeks how in the world you could possibly be a Conservative, and now I realize, finally, that you are not.  That clears the air on such things as why you dislike Ronald Reagan so much, why you see no need to defend our country's borders, and, generally puts things in proper focus. Moreover, it clarifies why you criticized me for calling out Comrade Obama as being a Socialist, when Obamacare alone defines him as being one, if nothing else does....
> 
> Now we can be in bitter opposition on some things (as we have been), and occasional agreement on others (I voted in favor of legalization of marijuana in Colorado, for instance, like a Liberal).  It's interesting to see that you've changed your avatar to an image of one of the men I count as being among the very BEST of American Presidents -- Theodore Roosevelt.  You revere him, no doubt, for being a "progressive".  I revere him for taking a staunchly unequivocal "America First" viewpoint that always promoted American interests and defended its Constitution.  
> 
> Parenthetically, the best of your kind that I've discovered in years of grazing through these forums is a liberal named Iriemon, in politicalforum.com .  He's intelligent, fact-based, and, a formidably capable advocate for sensible liberal viewpoints -- and no pushover for any of us _murderous_ "neocons".  You may profit greatly by learning from him....


The concept of left and right, liberal and conservative have been becoming blurred for a long time.  There are many files where I am a died-in-the-wool liberal, universal access to health care, gay rights, legal marijuana, but many more where I am pretty right wing, particularly in the arena of government subsidies and tax concessions, as in never, which is the policy of Canada's government and am more than convinced that LOW taxes spur the economy - we're killing you guys, BC has recovered about 150% of the jobs lost in 2008, the US is somewhere in the 40% range.

It is interesting you both reference Theodore Roosevelt whom I regard as America's greatest president.  He wrote a paper as teen espousing women's rights; while at the same time was far, far from liberal in his foreign policy "speak softly and carry a big stick" and downright imperialistic as he dispatched the very navy he built to bully the third world as in the Panama Canal which "progressives" later undid.

So he doesn't fit, the black and white you're seeking doesn't exist anymore.  

What astonishes me is how the liberals in the US are so pro-war, pro-security ignoring that your basic human rights have been totally stripped.

----------


## Fearandloathing

> Thank you for this post and for finally "outing" yourself as a Liberal.  I have wondered for several weeks how in the world you could possibly be a Conservative, and now I realize, finally, that you are not.  That clears the air on such things as why you dislike Ronald Reagan so much, why you see no need to defend our country's borders, and, generally puts things in proper focus. Moreover, it clarifies why you criticized me for calling out Comrade Obama as being a Socialist, when Obamacare alone defines him as being one, if nothing else does....
> 
> *Now we can be in bitter opposition on some things* (as we have been), and occasional agreement on others (I voted in favor of legalization of marijuana in Colorado, for instance, like a Liberal).  It's interesting to see that you've changed your avatar to an image of one of the men I count as being among the very BEST of American Presidents -- Theodore Roosevelt.  You revere him, no doubt, for being a "progressive".  I revere him for taking a staunchly unequivocal "America First" viewpoint that always promoted American interests and defended its Constitution.  
> 
> Parenthetically, the best of your kind that I've discovered in years of grazing through these forums is a liberal named Iriemon, in politicalforum.com .  He's intelligent, fact-based, and, a formidably capable advocate for sensible liberal viewpoints -- and no pushover for any of us _murderous_ "neocons".  You may profit greatly by learning from him....




Why need it be bitter?

One of the reasons I chose to return here in the 60's was because of the hardening of the attitudes.  in 67/68, it was peace and love and stop the war, and by 69 another Kennedy was dead along with 3 teens in Kent, Ohio.  It was ugly and getting uglier. And when a handful of the people involved in the Port Huron Manifesto linked up with the Panthers, and some people were asking around about the properties of certain fertilizers I figured it was time to leave.

America is more divided today when it was then, only nobody's saying it.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (03-16-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> The concept of left and right, liberal and conservative have been becoming blurred for a long time.  There are many files where I am a died-in-the-wool liberal, universal access to health care, gay rights, legal marijuana, but many more where I am pretty right wing, particularly in the arena of government subsidies and tax concessions, as in never, which is the policy of Canada's government and am more than convinced that LOW taxes spur the economy - we're killing you guys, BC has recovered about 150% of the jobs lost in 2008, the US is somewhere in the 40% range.
> 
> It is interesting you both reference Theodore Roosevelt whom I regard as America's greatest president.  He wrote a paper as teen espousing women's rights; while at the same time was far, far from liberal in his foreign policy "speak softly and carry a big stick" and downright imperialistic as he dispatched the very navy he built to bully the third world as in the Panama Canal which "progressives" later undid.
> 
> So he doesn't fit, the black and white you're seeking doesn't exist anymore.  
> 
> What astonishes me is how the liberals in the US are so pro-war, pro-security ignoring that your basic human rights have been totally stripped.


I don't have a black and white view of TR. There are things I liked and things I didn't. For me, the good outweighed the bad.

----------

Fearandloathing (03-16-2013)

----------


## Fearandloathing

> I don't have a black and white view of TR. There are things I liked and things I didn't. For me, the good outweighed the bad.


By far.  By far the good outweighed the bad.

And even some of the "bad" you have to put into historical perspective; ie, if he had not launched "gunboat diplomacy" the US would have been left behind as the new century emerged.

What has always fascinated me is that he was not a politician.   What career politician today would leave everything in his VP's hands so he can take a game hunting safari in Africa?

Have to say to I loved the way he talked and wrote.  You have to read some of the stuff to capture the true flavor.

He gave one of his finest speeches with a bullet in his chest....

And I love the term "Bully pulpit".....it explains Obama to a tee.

----------


## Fearandloathing

> Thank you for this post and for finally "outing" yourself as a Liberal.  I have wondered for several weeks how in the world you could possibly be a Conservative, and now I realize, finally, that you are not.  That clears the air on such things as why you dislike Ronald Reagan so much, why you see no need to defend our country's borders, and, generally puts things in proper focus. Moreover, it clarifies why you criticized me for calling out Comrade Obama as being a Socialist, when Obamacare alone defines him as being one, if nothing else does....
> 
> Now we can be in bitter opposition on some things (as we have been), and occasional agreement on others (I voted in favor of legalization of marijuana in Colorado, for instance, like a Liberal).  It's interesting to see that you've changed your avatar to an image of one of the men I count as being among the very BEST of American Presidents -- Theodore Roosevelt.  You revere him, no doubt, for being a "progressive".  I revere him for taking a staunchly unequivocal "America First" viewpoint that always promoted American interests and defended its Constitution.  
> 
> Parenthetically, the best of your kind that I've discovered in years of grazing through these forums is a liberal named Iriemon, in politicalforum.com .  He's intelligent, fact-based, and, a formidably capable advocate for sensible liberal viewpoints -- and no pushover for any of us _murderous_ "neocons".  You may profit greatly by learning from him....


My respect for you just tanked.

The Iriemon I know is a flame baiting troll.

----------



----------


## Calypso Jones

you know.   Americans don't have to talk about how divided we are cause we are livin' it.

----------

usfan (03-16-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> By far.  By far the good outweighed the bad.
> 
> And even some of the "bad" you have to put into historical perspective; ie, if he had not launched "gunboat diplomacy" the US would have been left behind as the new century emerged.
> 
> What has always fascinated me is that he was not a politician.   What career politician today would leave everything in his VP's hands so he can take a game hunting safari in Africa?
> 
> Have to say to I loved the way he talked and wrote.  You have to read some of the stuff to capture the true flavor.
> 
> He gave one of his finest speeches with a bullet in his chest....
> ...


Mhm. They don't make 'em like TR anymore.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> you know.   Americans don't have to talk about how divided we are cause we are livin' it.


Bullshit. Not talking about it is like pretending it isn't happening. We have to address it, because our nation can't survive if we can't fix it.

----------


## Fearandloathing

Nothing gets fixed if you can't admit there's a problem.

What scares me is the sub text of some of this debate, especially from the White House.  It is divisive.  I was stunned at Obama's inaugural.  When the country needed an olive branch, he pulled out a whip.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (03-16-2013),Trinnity (03-16-2013)

----------


## Maximatic

> Bullshit. Not talking about it is like pretending it isn't happening. We have to address it, because our nation can't survive if we can't fix it.


I like talking as much as the next guy, but, why does the nation need to survive?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Nothing gets fixed if you can't admit there's a problem.
> 
> What scares me is the sub text of some of this debate, especially from the White House.  It is divisive.  I was stunned at Obama's inaugural.  When the country needed an olive branch, he pulled out a whip.


That's what they want. The government doesn't want us to have Rand Paul olive branches. They want us to have Obama whips, because the Obama whips keep us voting for them.

----------


## Mainecoons

> I came here and it was initially a right win love fest 
> 
> now, it has become a small social circle with a couple of people who should do nothing more than post ditto marks because they parrot their idol
> 
> I tried. I engaged and if you read my posts, you will see that I focus in like a laser forcing people to do the same. In other words, be prepared to defend your belief and how it can be spun around on you.
> 
> But, sadly, the forum morphed into something else
> 
> I may come back occasionally and see if it's returned to actual political discussions. If so, I will re-engage.
> ...


When I read your posts, I found that they displayed an amazing ignorance.  I stand by my recommendation that you get some remedial education in economics and basic reality.

----------


## Fearandloathing

> I like talking as much as the next guy, but, why does the nation need to survive?


I look forward to the day when a majority of Americans think that.  

Canada will take Maine, New Hampshire and Vermont in the east.  Wisconsin, Minnisotta, the Dakotas, Colorado, Idaho, Oregon and Washington, that letter two originally part of British Columbia anyway.

----------


## Trinnity

> Thank you for this post and for finally "outing" yourself as a Liberal.  I have wondered for several weeks how in the world you could possibly be a Conservative, and now I realize, finally, that you are not.


I don't get why anyone would think TRAT's a conservative. He's never presented himself as such. Never. He does NOT like Obama and I think he's a little bit libertarian. But he's no conservative.

----------


## Trinnity

> The Iriemon I know is a flame baiting troll.


He's absolutely vile.

----------

Fearandloathing (03-16-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I don't get why anyone would think TRAT's a conservative. He's never presented himself as such. Never. He does NOT like Obama and I think he's a little bit libertarian. But he's no conservative.


It causes me no end of amusement, lol. The best part is those who think that actually think I'm trying to hide it. LOL.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> He's absolutely vile.


But that's why people like Hack, Iriemon, and liberalminority are so appealing. They don't challenge you because they don't put up decent arguments.

----------


## Trinnity

> But that's why people like Hack, Iriemon, and liberalminority are so appealing. They don't challenge you because they don't put up decent arguments.


There's absolutely nothing appealing about Iriemon. Nothing.

----------

Irascible Crusader (03-17-2013)

----------


## Maximatic

Iriemon is what you become when you dig your heels in on a completely irrational moral philosophy.

----------

Fearandloathing (03-16-2013)

----------


## Cap

Seriously, you seem like a decent guy.

----------


## Fearandloathing

> Iriemon is what you become when you dig your heels in on a completely irrational moral philosophy.


with a serious nicotine/caffeine withdrawal problem.

----------



----------


## Fearandloathing

> There's absolutely nothing appealing about Iriemon. Nothing.


What?  You didn't like that drenched cat in the towel he had as an avatar?


LOL, remember the fight he and I had, the mods were shitting themselves.  I never broke a rule and he was in high dudgeon, name calling, and going crazy, I was getting three PMs a minute of other members of Trinns club [what was the name of that?]  urging me and telling me they were reporting him.

It went on for about two hours......

That was PF.  I dropped in there some time ago, same people saying the same shit.

----------


## Trinnity

> What?  You didn't like that drenched cat in the towel he had as an avatar?
> 
> 
> LOL, remember the fight he and I had, the mods were shitting themselves.  I never broke a rule and he was in high dudgeon, name calling, and going crazy, I was getting three PMs a minute of other members of Trinns club [what was the name of that?]  urging me and telling me they were reporting him.
> 
> It went on for about two hours......
> 
> That was PF.  I dropped in there some time ago, same people saying the same shit.


It was The Quorum. We had about 130 members.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

I'm sad to see Liberal Hack go, especially because he's a fellow "statist". LOL.
But in all seriousness, he wasn't as polarized as he was made out to be. I appreciated the fact that he supports the right to bear arms and opposes the Leftist gun confiscation efforts.  I don't think he was given enough credit for that.  But everyone has their  limit and I certainly have left some forums.  I left Politicalforum because of the nazis running the place infracting left and right and finally suspending me.  I left Political Bullpen because She-nazi gypzy suspended me (it only takes one time).  It's a funny thing about Political Bullpen, it used to be just fine intil they made gypzy a moderator. That power went right to her head and she was micromanaging the shit out of the forum.  It's why I say you don't have to look to Hitler, Mao, or Obama to find tyrants, you can find them looking no further than your own neighbors and acquaintences who pine away for just a little bit of authority so they can make life miserable for others.  Ask anyone in a homeowners association!
But regarding the chemistry of this forum, it's way too heavy on the conservatives and libertarians, I agree.  Liberals should be encouraged and respected, not pounced on and driven out.  I'm very thick skinned not in the sense that I can't be hurt by people's words, but because I have the confidence of being able to take on a hundred people shouting me down about how wrong I am and still know that I'm right, and they're all wrong.  Some call that cockiness, but I learned long ago that truth isn't arrived at by majority consensus and that it really is possible for one person to have the right answer even if everyone else disagrees.  Truth is absolute, not relative.  So that's why I'm still here.  I know that this country is better because drugs are illegal and no number of the hordes of potheads, anarchists, and Branch Paulinians can dragoon from me that sure and certain knowledge.

----------


## The XL

So thick skinned and confident in his beliefs that he whined, cried, ran away, and put me on ignore because he couldn't address his hypocrisy regarding his support of nudism while advocating the imprisonment of non violent drug users.  

Haha.  It's not surprising that a statist clown is sad to see another one go.

----------

Mainecoons (03-17-2013)

----------


## Guest

> So thick skinned and confident in his beliefs that he whined, cried, ran away, and put me on ignore because he couldn't address his hypocrisy regarding his support of nudism while advocating the imprisonment of non violent drug users.  
> 
> Haha.  It's not surprising that a statist clown is sad to see another one go.



Oooooh, I heard that!

----------

The XL (03-17-2013)

----------


## countryboy

> I'm sad to see Liberal Hack go, especially because he's a fellow "statist". LOL.
> But in all seriousness, he wasn't as polarized as he was made out to be. I appreciated the fact that he supports the right to bear arms and opposes the Leftist gun confiscation efforts.  I don't think he was given enough credit for that.  But everyone has their  limit and I certainly have left some forums.  I left Politicalforum because of the nazis running the place infracting left and right and finally suspending me.  I left Political Bullpen because She-nazi gypzy suspended me (it only takes one time).  It's a funny thing about Political Bullpen, it used to be just fine intil they made gypzy a moderator. That power went right to her head and she was micromanaging the shit out of the forum.  It's why I say you don't have to look to Hitler, Mao, or Obama to find tyrants, you can find them looking no further than your own neighbors and acquaintences who pine away for just a little bit of authority so they can make life miserable for others.  Ask anyone in a homeowners association!
> But regarding the chemistry of this forum, it's way too heavy on the conservatives and libertarians, I agree.  Liberals should be encouraged and respected, not pounced on and driven out.  I'm very thick skinned not in the sense that I can't be hurt by people's words, but because I have the confidence of being able to take on a hundred people shouting me down about how wrong I am and still know that I'm right, and they're all wrong.  Some call that cockiness, but I learned long ago that truth isn't arrived at by majority consensus and that it really is possible for one person to have the right answer even if everyone else disagrees.  Truth is absolute, not relative.  So that's why I'm still here.  I know that this country is better because drugs are illegal and no number of the hordes of potheads, anarchists, and Branch Paulinians can dragoon from me that sure and certain knowledge.


You're anti-pot!!!! That's it, I'm leaving.....to go make a sandwich. I've got the munchies. Be right back.  :Big Grin:

----------

Fearandloathing (03-17-2013),Irascible Crusader (03-17-2013)

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> You're anti-pot!!!! That's it, I'm leaving.....to go make a sandwich. I've got the munchies. Be right back.


At least you have a sense of humor about it, even if you disagree.  The rest of those who disagree with me are foaming at the mouth, humorless fiends.  I've found that I can get munchies and overeat even though I never smoke pot. LOL

----------

countryboy (03-17-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

Liberals are certainly welcome here. I've invited many, as I've said. Maybe they feel outnumbered and don't like that.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Liberals are certainly welcome here. I've invited many, as I've said. Maybe they feel outnumbered and don't like that.


This is the problem, people feeling like the whole forum is against them and that they are uniquely persecuted.  I have the hordes of hell descend upon me when I start defending America's drug laws.  No doubt Liberal Hack thought I was one of the many "ganging up" on him, but it's just not true.  I find there are two kinds of people here, those who are willing to take definitive stands and draw imbalanced opposition for it, and those who don't have the stones to be controversial because high on their priority list is fitting in and not making waves.  As I often remind people, Jesus said that the heavens suffer violence and the violent take it by force.  I have every intention of having a volatile encounter with the god of this world and the lies under which people are held captive.  I'm not going to play nice and I don't give 3 craps about the court of public opinion.  If I alone am truth's last defender, I'll dig in my heals and mount a heroic defense.

----------


## Maximatic

Should I touch this?.. Yeah, but I won't.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Should I touch this?.. Yeah, but I won't.


....pussy.

----------


## Fearandloathing

> I'm sad to see Liberal Hack go, especially because he's a fellow "statist". LOL.
> But in all seriousness, he wasn't as polarized as he was made out to be. I appreciated the fact that he supports the right to bear arms and opposes the Leftist gun confiscation efforts.  I don't think he was given enough credit for that.  But everyone has their  limit and I certainly have left some forums.  I left Politicalforum because of the nazis running the place infracting left and right and finally suspending me.  I left Political Bullpen because She-nazi gypzy suspended me (it only takes one time).  It's a funny thing about Political Bullpen, it used to be just fine intil they made gypzy a moderator. That power went right to her head and she was micromanaging the shit out of the forum.  It's why I say you don't have to look to Hitler, Mao, or Obama to find tyrants, you can find them looking no further than your own neighbors and acquaintences who pine away for just a little bit of authority so they can make life miserable for others.  Ask anyone in a homeowners association!
> But regarding the chemistry of this forum, it's way too heavy on the conservatives and libertarians, I agree.  Liberals should be encouraged and respected, not pounced on and driven out.  I'm very thick skinned not in the sense that I can't be hurt by people's words, but because I have the confidence of being able to take on a hundred people shouting me down about how wrong I am and still know that I'm right, and they're all wrong.  Some call that cockiness, but I learned long ago that truth isn't arrived at by majority consensus and that it really is possible for one person to have the right answer even if everyone else disagrees.  Truth is absolute, not relative.  So that's why I'm still here.  I know that this country is better because drugs are illegal and no number of the hordes of potheads, anarchists, and Branch Paulinians can dragoon from me that sure and certain knowledge.


I know what you mean about PF.  Nazi's is right.  PB, though, I don't know.  I like gypsy and I've always been treated with respect there...that one wacko they have, I forget his name - Trinnity would ban me for saying it anyway - leave me alone.  I don't go there much because its dead.

But then the ONLY time in 15 years on forums that I ever had with moderators was next door.  

I don't recall that Liberal Hack got all that rough a ride, he wasn't exactly a shrinking violet either, he gave it out.

I agree that we are becoming something of an echo chamber, and to a brand new user it may look a little cliquish; but I would suggest those with the appropriate views step up to the plate.  As I said I support many of the things liberals in the US seek, only I disagree with the way they are being done.  

For the record I have also come out in support of much tougher gun laws, universal medical care; while at the same time believe the educational system should be privatized and that real estate prices should be controlled, only allowing a certain percentage growth.

At the same time I oppose big government, oppose the right to strike of any public employee, and believe most civic services except police, fire and ambulance should be privatized.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> I know what you mean about PF.  Nazi's is right.  PB, though, I don't know.  I like gypsy and I've always been treated with respect there...that one wacko they have, I forget his name - Trinnity would ban me for saying it anyway - leave me alone.  I don't go there much because its dead.
> 
> But then the ONLY time in 15 years on forums that I ever had with moderators was next door.  
> 
> I don't recall that Liberal Hack got all that rough a ride, he wasn't exactly a shrinking violet either, he gave it out.
> 
> I agree that we are becoming something of an echo chamber, and to a brand new user it may look a little cliquish; but I would suggest those with the appropriate views step up to the plate.  As I said I support many of the things liberals in the US seek, only I disagree with the way they are being done.  
> 
> For the record I have also come out in support of much tougher gun laws, universal medical care; while at the same time believe the educational system should be privatized and that real estate prices should be controlled, only allowing a certain percentage growth.
> ...


Day-yam!  You're just all over the place

----------


## Fearandloathing

> This is the problem, people feeling like the whole forum is against them and that they are uniquely persecuted.  I have the hordes of hell descend upon me when I start defending America's drug laws.  No doubt Liberal Hack thought I was one of the many "ganging up" on him, but it's just not true.  I find there are two kinds of people here, those who are willing to take definitive stands and draw imbalanced opposition for it, and those who don't have the stones to be controversial because high on their priority list is fitting in and not making waves.  As I often remind people, Jesus said that the heavens suffer violence and the violent take it by force.  I have every intention of having a volatile encounter with the god of this world and the lies under which people are held captive.  I'm not going to play nice and I don't give 3 craps about the court of public opinion.  If I alone am truth's last defender, I'll dig in my heals and mount a heroic defense.


Great!

I love the close, btw, very dramatic.  But you are not nor will you ever be truth's "lone defender".....as much of what you espousing is opinion which you PREFER to call truth.

While I respect you for trying to defend US drug laws, I sob at the fact anyone can find them defensible, but we can agree to disagree.  Personally, making someone carry a felony record for life for possession of a joint is criminal itself, in my opinion.

It is not whether we agree, for nothing is advanced, no learning, no enlightenment if we all agreed on everything all the time.  At one time in this long life I opposed a lot of things I seek now, while grateful some things I supported never came to be.

What matters, sir, is how we disagree.

Next door they talk of "civility" while banning you for disagreeing with them; it is at least done civil like...but disrespectful.

And there's the rub sir, respect. 

If you have only come here to espouse your views, then you have lost an opportunity to learn.  

"There is a principle which is a bar against all information, which is proof against all arguments and which cannot fail to keep a man in everlasting ignorance.  That principle is contempt without prior investigation."  Herbert Spencer

----------



----------


## Roadmaster

> Liberals are certainly welcome here. I've invited many, as I've said. Maybe they feel outnumbered and don't like that.


That's what I don't understand. Was on a form for I think 6 years with mostly libs and  they didn't run me off and were good at calling names not that I care but he had it easy here.

----------


## Fearandloathing

> Day-yam!  You're just all over the place


What can I say?

I detest orthodoxy and any kind of blind obedience to a platform.

----------


## Fearandloathing

> That's what I don't understand. Was on a form for I think 6 years with mostly libs and  they didn't run me off and were good at calling names not that I care but he had it easy here.



I think we both remember what it was like to hold ANY conservative views at PF.

Not only do the morons gang up on you, the mods harass you too.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> That's what I don't understand. Was on a form for I think 6 years with mostly libs and  they didn't run me off and were good at calling names not that I care but he had it easy here.


He also wasn't a liberal. Kilgram and I are.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I think we both remember what it was like to hold ANY conservative views at PF.
> 
> Not only do the morons gang up on you, the mods harass you too.


I dunno, I got harrassed pretty hard core by the mods, and I never espoused a single conservative viewpoint. Ask @Rina_Dragonborn, she kept me entertained during my bans  :Tongue:

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> I dunno, I got harrassed pretty hard core by the mods, and I never espoused a single conservative viewpoint. Ask @Rina_Dragonborn, she kept me entertained during my bans


You probably started calling them on their bullshit. That's what got me banned.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> You probably started calling them on their bullshit. That's what got me banned.


That happened later. Originally, it was calling their poster flunkies on their bullshit  :Tongue:

----------

